# Mood up and down a lottttt, is that depression?



## bellawhite (Jan 22, 2013)

Somedays I'm totally fine, happy, cheerful and optimistic about my future and marriage, then other days I'll be down, sad, confused, negative....and lots of anxiety inside thinking my marriage wont work, that i should leave, then sometimes the next day ill be ok, then the following day ill be happy, thinking it will work, to stay strong, then sometimes after a small lil arguement my mood is wayyyy down again and ill be veryyyy sad and wanting out!
Could this be depression? I lost my mother less than a year ago and we are going through tons of financial trouble! Is it normal that my mood is up and down on like a daily basis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes it is and I think also I think type 2 bi polar.
I have exactly the same symptoms of this for 
close to 10 years.Best way I deal with it is
for me is live one day at a time.If I have
a bad day,tomorrow is a new start.

This works for me.I gave up meds after trying so many.
I couldn't handle feeling like someone else.
Take some comfort in knowing your not alone.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Only a trained mental healthcare professional can accurately diagnose your current mental state. My guess is that you are under a lot of stress, and it is reeking havoc on your emotions. You may want to first see a therapist who specializes in stress management for an assessment.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It could be a sign of depression.

Look up things to do to help with depression... such as exercise, walking, 8 hrs of sleep a night, eating right,....

If that does not start to help after 2 weeks see a doctor to see if you have depression.


----------

